# OCD Rod and Guide Care Question



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK,
This is for all of you out there that know more about the compounds that make up epoxy and guide rings than I do. (And I bet that is a lot of you!)
For the past 30 years or so, when home from a trip to the surf, I have always washed down my rods and reels, and then wiped them all down with a rag sprayed with WD-40.
Recently I came across this (http://www.tsi301.com/main.htm) on Alan Tani's site for lubricating reels and protecting metal.
In discussions with their customer service people, they definitely said not to use it on anything plastic. Wipe down the reels with the spools removed to keep it away from line, etc...
Is something like this safe for the epoxy that wraps the guides?
Is it safe to use on the inserts in the guides on my rods? 
Will it interact with whatever adhesive is used to mount the rings inside the guides?
Or should I just stick to the tried and true WD-40? 
Over the last couple of years I have invested a lot of $$$ in replacing all of the old stuff that served me well for 30 years. I want this stuff to last me as long as my old gear did.

Would love to hear your opinions.
TjB


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

It's probably OK for epoxy but I am leery of the solvents in there, I don't know if you are going to spray down your reels as well but that will essentially dissolve away grease, etc. Would be worried about it's effect on mono as well. If you want a proven and safe solution that is a step up from WD-40 in my opinion you can take a look at Corrosion X which is what I use on all my rods/reels, it is about half the price of the stuff in your post but still more than WD-40.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah,
I'm sticking to the spray-it-on-a-rag and wipe down for the reels. Not sprayed directly on the reels.
I'll look into the Corrosion X as well. Thanks.
But for what it is worth, nothing I have ever used has made our sliding glass doors move like this TSI stuff. Just for that alone it is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

You will probably want to check out the LPS line of lubricants and corrosion inhibitors. People have favored LPS2 for spraying on rods and reels. The MRO Selection Finder (link) walks you through making a selection. 

http://www.lpslabs.com/product_pg/lubricants_pg/LPS2.html

Don


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

During the season I use Reel Magic for rods and reels and then after the season, I use Mr. Clean Orange and then when dry I use Turtle Wax spray for the rods and Fltz for the Chrome guides. Been doing this for a few years with no problems at all.


----------

